# Iwc Electronic



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's a couple of pictures of a new arrival, a '75 IWC Electronic with a caliber 150 movement and an unusual 'lugless' case - my first IWC!

It's just come back from a quick clean and brush up and I'm more than pleased with the results.

it's quite a hefty piece, and frustratingly, I might have to admit that it's a bit too big for my rather small wrists, so this could be a brief affair... But I'm enjoying it anyway!


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I like it, its in lovely condition. What size I'd it?


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice watch! :yes:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

These are vastly under priced at the moment, so congratulations on getting a nice one. I didn't realise they made them as late as '75? I thought it was 70-72 only, but I have no idea where that thought comes from so it is probably wrong!

Mine says hello


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Cheers! And in answer to the question above, it's about 40mm. But a large 40mm somehow... 37 is the sweet spot for me, most modern watches look like dinner plates on me!


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

That...is lovely......!!

If/when the time comes, please let me know, especially if you'd be interested in a potential trade/cash deal with a smaller proportioned Omega from the same era....

Rgds,

David.


----------

